# What about this painting?



## chneyswhite (May 9, 2017)

Can you say something about my work?


----------



## deeprincess2050 (Sep 1, 2017)

It's really beautiful


----------



## Kayleigh Phelps (Aug 26, 2017)

Amazing, its beautiful!


----------



## chneyswhite (May 9, 2017)

deeprincess2050 said:


> It's really beautiful


Thanks a lot, It's really nice of you and give me the good comment.


----------



## chneyswhite (May 9, 2017)

Kayleigh Phelps said:


> Amazing, its beautiful!


Thanks, will you like this style of white and black colors?
Is it simple for someone?


----------



## Rhianne (Jan 29, 2018)

Very nice! The oblique reflection on the right looks odd though.


----------



## Lael Marsh (Jan 30, 2018)

Loving the contrast! Something about the boats in the background seems a bit off. Maybe they're a bit too white? Or something else perhaps. Hmmm can't quite put my finger on it. 
Either way this is a fantastic piece!


----------

